# leaves turning transparent



## jl209 (Mar 2, 2006)

also is there anywhere I can post my tank specs so I dont have to keep retyping them?


----------



## Eden Marel (Jan 28, 2010)

Create a tank profile: http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/yourtanks.php?do=create

Some people might be too lazy to go check it there though.


----------



## jl209 (Mar 2, 2006)

k thx


----------



## jl209 (Mar 2, 2006)

anyone?


----------



## sajata (Aug 21, 2009)

check this thread out
first two posts are the most important
http://www.aquaticplantenthusiasts.com/plants/1705-id-aquatic-plant-deficiancy-diagrahm.html


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

What are the exact Seachem ferts your dosing?


----------



## jl209 (Mar 2, 2006)

Im dosing all except for excel. N,P,K,flourish,trace,and iron. I dont understand what it could be. I started upping my K dosage but thats just a guess. Thanks for the link sajata but its none of those. The micro sword starts getting transparent at the tips spreading to the base of the leaf and the vals just get random spots. Its all on older growth.


----------

